# Re:cord blood stem cells



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Deborah said:


> Hi peter,
> I am about 8 weeks pregnant natural conception after a failed ICSI cycle, and I am interested about the cord stem cells. I have been onto the site you listed in one of your messages and thought it was very interesting. I am seeing the midwife at the end of the month and wondered whether I need to mention it to her straight away that I wanted this procedure done??
> 
> It is a good idea to mention that you may want to do this to your midwife. You will no doubt find that she knows everything about the procedure but if not please refer her to me on [email protected] or mobile 07903 902178.
> ...


----------

